# ring neck parrot/parakeet info



## kateandnik (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi im looking to buy my first ever pet bird and i have fallen in love with the ring necks im just wondering if anyone can give me any good info on first time keeping of these birds,, what to look for when buying one etc? 
I cannot find any in any pet shops so am most likely going to buy privatley and abit worried.

any tips and hints would be great!:2thumb:


----------

